# How long does it take for them to contact you?



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I signed up for Amazon flex in philly... Just the short web form where they say they will contact you. It's been a week and nothing. Have they just not started up yet in philly or does it usually take longer for them to respond?


----------

